

Why you should not trust Sheridan Printing with your conference paper - raphman
https://raphaelwimmer.wordpress.com/2011/09/07/sheridan-security/

======
raphman
(I'm not a huge fan of posting one's own content, but I think this security
issue is relevant for some readers here)

